# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Skinny Slim's

## John Knight

In case you were not aware, there is a Skinny Slim's going in on Campus Corner.  It will be located on the south side of White St. between Asp Ave and Buchanan Ave.  They have already gutted the inside of the old Fatt Hedz convenient store and will be turning into a Skinny Slim's and a salon called Salon W.  The owner, Brad Hitchings, is hoping to open by the end of October.

----------


## HangryHippo

This is such awesome news.

----------


## John Knight

I took this on Saturday while I was eating at their food truck, Big Shrimpin'.

IMG_1119.JPG

----------


## AP

Skinny's has a food truck?

----------


## Pete

Perfect spot for their particular brand of friendly, simple bar.

If it works in Edmond, it should kill in Norman.

----------


## elitespy

> Skinny's has a food truck?


Yeah, just picked it up a few weeks ago I believe.  They have it at Energy tailgates and I'm sure anywhere they think it will make money.  Think Alex told me he had it down in Norman for the OU game last week.

----------


## AP

Nice! I'm assuming it is seafood by the name?

----------


## John Knight

IMG_1086.JPG IMG_1087.JPG

----------


## Pete

That truck is very cool!

----------


## John Knight

It seems Skinny Slim's has backed out of opening a the new location in Norman. They bought the old Fat Hedz gas station with the intention of splitting the space. One half was going to be a salon operated by a current GM and the other half was going to be Skinny Slim's. However, the management put in place for the salon fell through. Ownership decided to back off since the idea of operating a Skinny Slim's out of such a large place goes against their entire business model.

Nothing has been decided on what to do with the space quite yet. They already have a lease signed and are currently seeking other concepts.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> It seems Skinny Slim's has backed out of opening a the new location in Norman. They bought the old Fat Hedz gas station with the intention of splitting the space. One half was going to be a salon operated by a current GM and the other half was going to be Skinny Slim's. However, the management put in place for the salon fell through. Ownership decided to back off since the idea of operating a Skinny Slim's out of such a large place goes against their entire business model.
> 
> Nothing has been decided on what to do with the space quite yet. They already have a lease signed and are currently seeking other concepts.


Darn

----------


## HangryHippo

Why can't they continue with the half Skinny Slim's and solicit concepts for the other half?  No matter, it's disappointing news.

----------


## John Knight

I wondered the same thing. Not to say that it won't happen, but it seems like they're looking for a single concept to fill the entire space.

----------


## Mr. Cotter

2900 NW 23rd - OKCTalk

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> 2900 NW 23rd - OKCTalk


I perused your link...didn't see any mention of SS but that would be awesome (outside the zoning laws)!

----------


## shawnw

I took his post as "here's a great location in walking distance to Energy games", but yeah, zoning...

----------


## Mr. Cotter

Isn't Skinny Slim's ABC-2?

----------


## AP

^Yes

----------


## John Knight

Well... It seems like this project might have legs again. I will update once I receive more information.

----------


## John Knight

Had a conversation with the GM of Skinny Slim's Edmond yesterday at Boxing Day. Skinny Slim's Norman is back on and they plan to open in the next couple months.

----------


## mattjank

> Had a conversation with the GM of Skinny Slim's Edmond yesterday at Boxing Day. Skinny Slim's Norman is back on and they plan to open in the next couple months.


Yes! Can't seem to ever make it up for PL matches, but being a short bike ride away should help.

----------


## kevinpate

Is the plan still the former store on white street?

----------


## John Knight

> Is the plan still the former store on white street?


Yes

----------


## HangryHippo

I drove by this recently and there didn't seem to have been any progress.  Is this still moving forward behind the scenes?

----------


## HangryHippo

> Yes


John -do you know if this is still moving forward?

----------


## HangryHippo

I wasn't able to get a picture, but the sign is now up for Skinny's.

----------


## mattjank

So any idea when this might actually be finished? Was hoping it would be in time for the start of the PL, but with that being this Friday, I'm sure it won't be happening.

----------


## jedicurt

> So any idea when this might actually be finished? Was hoping it would be in time for the start of the PL, but with that being this Friday, I'm sure it won't be happening.


last i heard, is this is on hold until they finish getting one up and going in a small regional airport first

----------


## SEMIweather

I know that Skinny's has a loyal following amongst OKC soccer fans, but I think there's enough of a market here for another soccer bar to succeed if Skinny's doesn't get a bigger space for their OKC location at some point. Tulsa's main soccer bar (Empire) is about twice as large as Skinny's.

----------


## jerrywall

What about the Edmond location?

----------


## PaddyShack

> I know that Skinny's has a loyal following amongst OKC soccer fans, but I think there's enough of a market here for another soccer bar to succeed if Skinny's doesn't get a bigger space for their OKC location at some point. Tulsa's main soccer bar (Empire) is about twice as large as Skinny's.


I don't know, that small building is kind of the reason I like Skinny's. It has tons of character. The times I have gone to watch soccer it has always been easy to get around and get drinks, even when it is busy. Most of the soccer business happens from 6am to about noon probably. Then the UCL games that are on weekdays around 2:45pm... I haven't been there much at night time except for the occasional Energy away game or post game on St. Patrick's Day.

----------

